
Could We Build a Dyson Sphere? - dylan604
https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/deep-space/a11098/dyson-sphere/
======
simonblack
And how would we be able to keep it centred on the Sun? Unless we have a way
to do it, the sphere would wobble around the Sun, and gradually the sphere
would be off-centre so much that one side of it would touch the Sun.

